# Solved: Outlook reminders wont go away



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello, I have a user who has Outlook 2002 sp3 on Exchange server (Win XP PRO sp2) and his Outlook reminders won't go away. He also uses a Palm Pilot and has the dates entered on it as well. He deleted the dates off of his calendar from his Palm Pilot but as soon as he starts Outlook on his PC, the reminders come back. All the reminders are for dates that occurred in the past. I tried the outlook /cleanreminders switch and that didn't help. I have also had him try to dismiss offline and online and resync with Palm but with no results. When the reminders pop up, they give you the choices, Dismiss/Dismiss all, Open, and Snooze. He receives an error message when he clicks on any button other than snooze, which means the message comes back. Below are the error messages he gets when he clicks dismiss or dismiss all and open.


Open button error message:
Cannot open the item for this reminder. Message unavailable while offline. Outlook is unable to display this message when you are connected to the network because an error occurred while applying the offline changes in this message to the server. These changes will be maintained offline until the object is updated online or until the cause of the error is removed offline.

Dismiss or Dismiss all button error message:
Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. Message unavailable while online. Outlook is unable to display this message when you are connected to the network because an error occurred while applying the offline changes in this message to the server. These changes will be maintained offline until the object is updated online or until the cause of the error is removed offline.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hiwattage (Sep 9, 2005)

try this solution as listed on this website if you have not already found it:
forums.techguy.org/archive/index.php/t-275215.html


----------



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

Tried the /cleanreminders switch, the options in the link provided, mfcmapi_bin.exe (which was kinda confusing). The only thing that I could do to make it work was to reinstall/upgrade to MS Office 2003.


----------

